# Song Birds



## pdsniper (Aug 21, 2009)

Here is one of a purple Finch and a Indigo Bunting I shot in my front yard


----------



## DRB1313 (Aug 21, 2009)

Nice shots. I love those Indigos.


----------



## mlbfish (Aug 21, 2009)

Great shots of some beautiful birds.


----------



## BradMyers (Aug 21, 2009)

Very sharp color. Nice shots.


----------



## Lee Woodie (Aug 21, 2009)

Nice shots of some beautiful birds


----------



## leo (Aug 21, 2009)

fine shots


----------



## quinn (Aug 21, 2009)

Great captures.


----------



## huntin1 (Aug 21, 2009)

Nice shots. We have purple finches up here, but I've never seen an indigo bunting.



huntin1


----------



## wvdawg (Aug 21, 2009)

very nice and colorful


----------



## Hoss (Aug 22, 2009)

Yep, some mighty fine shots. 

Hoss


----------



## Alicyn (Aug 22, 2009)

I like the 2nd one.


----------

